# Camping last weekend



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, its official...my wife is never going camping again :-? Something about bugs and dirt [smiley=shrug.gif]

The boys and I on the other hand had a stellar time which included marshmellow roasting, burning anything that would burn, firecrackers and bug hunting. The highlight of the trip was tubing behind the Noe. Yes, add it to the list of micrskiffing activities. I did not have a GPS, but I estimate were were running in the mid 20's. It was a hoot.

At dusk topwater action picked up right on shipyard canal we pulled in a bunch of trout right around the 18" mark give or take. The bite was on for about 20 mins and then shut off completely.


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Props to you TOJO, the boys will remember this for a long time to come!!!!!
Mike


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like fun. Crowded out there?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats neat, those kids look mighty happy. Nice eaten size trout there too. 

My wife isn't crazy about camping either. So I get the kids for these kinds of things as well. She gets a break and we get a break.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice! We have been talking about doing the tubing thing too. Did you change out your prop? How much did the RPMs drop when towing the kids?

Is there a better time of year to go out there for good weather and less bugs?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nice! We have been talking about doing the tubing thing too. Did you change out your prop? How much did the RPMs drop when towing the kids?
> 
> Is there a better time of year to go out there for good weather and less bugs?


I canged out my prop to a SS 10x12.  WOT I run at 5800 RPMS.  I did not open it up with the kids (but did with the wifey) I was too into laughing at her to remember to check the rpms.  Her opinion was she was flying.  It was fun.

I am going to add a new Stingray hydrofoil in April.  One of the reasons is to stabilize the stern for take off.  I will post some numbers on it soon.

Florida is buggy all the time. I guess the best time is after a hard freeze, but who wants to be on the water then. I though the bugs were not bad at all considering there was no wind and it was relatively warm, but my wife got chewed up and has the welts to prove it.

We were the only ones camping in Shipyard canal. I was surprised.

Tony


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Great post! Your little guys will never forget it. Way to be a great Dad! [smiley=beer.gif]


----------

